# KDS / Heavenly Detail Focus RS and Celeste Dettaglio



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys

something short and sweet from myself this time , would not of normally posted this as a thread but after chance viewing (and i do mean chance viewing no bump from Heavenly at all) of another thread on here and as i had some pics i thought it best to post

Here is the thread in question

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=199924

Now the car came to us for wheel refurb and to add some wheel spacers to give it the more aggressive stance to do the rest of the car justice, i had no idea that the car had been detailed by anyone let alone Marc :thumb:

I was expecting a clean straight car in for just above services .

Customer / owner of car walked in started talking about paint colours and finishes as de what a dark grey style colour , i showed him some photos of wheel colours and my own M3 wheels that was it he decided the same as my car :thumb:

The owner also said can you wash the car as its going onto a stand at a show very soon , of course answer was yes . 
We washed the bodywork , cleaned the glass and interior ready for car on collection

Then he explained it had a few coats of a new wax (he may of said 5 but not sure) and could i not use any strong chemicals .

So the first thing was to wash the car which to be fair was very clean considering .

so we went straight to the rinse stage and wash very impressed at the beeding and sheeting of the bodywork for a wax that i had not heard of let alone say properly :lol: and was applied sometime ago .

We ended up washing the bodywork , cleaned the glass and interior ready for collection of the car

Here are some before pics of the car take notice of the standard wheel colour too














































then the beeding and sheeting pics ALL just on the first rinse

hmmmmmm nice sticker




























no order really just random pics













































































































windscreen beeding (i did not ask whats on the windscreen)









































































It was sheeting very heavy when aiming the jet wash direct at the panels and beeded very very well when we let a fine spray fall onto the bodywork .

I only realised last week when Marc text me to see if i had some specailist sealents in stock (which i did) so marc came over to KDS last friday afternoon to buy such sealents and i told him about the Focus that he did and when he told me it was celeste dettaglio i was surprised as i had guess it was going to be some £1000 plus tub of wax in the way it performed :thumb:

I will inform marc of this thread so then he can give dates to the applied wax and how many layers etc , 
The car was with us on 26/7/2010 so marc will fill in the gaps 

Washed with this



















The next part after washing was the wheels

After wash standard wheel










wheel off










Hub faces to be cleaned in readiness for Hub encentric spacers .





































Spacers being fitted



















Now for wheels back on car in the new finish 






















































































































So i was then surprised again when the owner rings just before collection asking if we could fully machine correct the car :doublesho as its going to be on a stand at some show , to be fair it would of been the best condtion car we would of done so , and would of needed the smallest amount of work to get perfection , due to the time of year the car was in with us it was impossible to do any correct in the time scale :wall: as our waiting list peak summer is up around 3 months .

I have spoken on the phone to the owner of the Focus over christmas he told me all about the mods carried out to the car since and is thinking of a full wet sand soon in spring :doublesho

I sure Marc will be able to post the details about the mods as its Marcs good friend 

I have let Marc know of this thread so sit and what for all the details

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

nice car, why does it need a full wet sand though!?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

andy-mcq said:


> nice car, why does it need a full wet sand though!?


To remove the orange peel which can be seen in some of the photos if you look closely .

The Focus RS does seem to suffer with bad orange peel as standard .

The only way to get the perfect finish is wet sanding for the truely flat glass finish

HTH

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> To remove the orange peel which can be seen in some of the photos if you look closely .
> 
> The Focus RS does seem to suffer with bad orange peel as standard .
> 
> ...


wouldnt say its to bad though, compared to the likes of BMWs:lol:
im a painter myself so no all about flatting/polishing, but if thats what the customers wants then do it for him:thumb::buffer:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Top left corner you can see bad orange peel










The finish is like that in a lot of places too :wall:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

is it in random places and not full panels then ?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Kelly,

A quick question about the spacers, as I have them too...

How do you get the front ones on???

I have to ask someone to try and balance themselves on the car, as mine is on axle stands and hit the brake....but it's quite hard for them, and annoying for me!! :lol:

Is there any better way to do it?????

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Very impressive Kelly and Marc. I never expected it to be beading so tight after all it had been on for a little while now.

Performance blue and silver wheels is a fantastic colour combo. Did he go black inners and a darker silver on the faces Kelly? Also lowered on Eibach's?

I can't really tell, i'm glad he kept the OE look and didn't go for black, black only suits Ultimate Green like Marc's car.

Thanks for posting this up.


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks great, not over the top by nice mod which compliment the car. Got a mate with an rs and I will show him this.


----------



## cfherd (Jan 14, 2010)

It's amazing the difference in the appearance of the car with such a minor mod and a change in wheel colour.

I liked this car before but it just looks superb now. Like it should be from the factory. :thumb:


----------



## SimonW (Jun 3, 2007)

Nice subtle mod that, top work :thumb:

Simon
*Exotic Detail*
Website
Facebook
Blog
Twitter


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

they look much better spaced out like that... 

how long had the wax been on? and how often has it been washed and what with?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2011)

nice upgrade:thumb:
Is it me or are the bumpers and sills a slightly lighter colour ?prob just the pics and light .


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Lovely colour this, there is currently a thread up on another forum chatting about them.

Lovely beading as well!


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Ahem...


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

DETAIL said:


> nice upgrade:thumb:
> Is it me or are the bumpers and sills a slightly lighter colour ?prob just the pics and light .


Problem with all RS's it appears. More noticeable on the green ones though.


----------



## CJR (Nov 4, 2010)

Looks ace! Love the wheel colour and stance from those spacers! Such a good looking car, and my colour of choice i think, although white would be tempting.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top stuff. The car does benefit from the wheels being further out that is for sure:thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Forgot to add very nice detail and pics are rather cool too! YOu use the same camera as me


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Mini 360 said:


> Problem with all RS's it appears. More noticeable on the green ones though.


Painted plastics do take on a different shade for whatever reason


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dennis said:


> Painted plastics do take on a different shade for whatever reason


Which they shouldn't.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

andy-mcq said:


> is it in random places and not full panels then ?


Its random in the take its averge orange peel that most would except then very bad in some areas , the guy who owns this car has owned alot of show cars before so would always be after the best possible , i think his past cars have been wet sanding from the chats we have had , again marc would be better to fill in the gaps as such :thumb:



The Cueball said:


> Kelly,
> 
> A quick question about the spacers, as I have them too...
> 
> ...


not completely sure what you are asking really , the items went staight on with no problems at all , parts supplied by customer .

i did (well one of the staff as i was busy) get a phone call from thourney motor sport asking similar as they were having problems fitting some spacers to the same model which did not fit ????

so i guess there must be a few different makes and sizes out there for the focus some better than others 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gally said:


> Very impressive Kelly and Marc. I never expected it to be beading so tight after all it had been on for a little while now.
> 
> Performance blue and silver wheels is a fantastic colour combo. Did he go black inners and a darker silver on the faces Kelly? Also lowered on Eibach's?
> 
> ...


Shadow chrome is the colour / style name but its not a paint colour more black first then air brushed faces of the spokes in high chrome content silver over the cured black then lacquered lastly



Joeya said:


> Looks great, not over the top by nice mod which compliment the car. Got a mate with an rs and I will show him this.





cfherd said:


> It's amazing the difference in the appearance of the car with such a minor mod and a change in wheel colour.
> 
> I liked this car before but it just looks superb now. Like it should be from the factory. :thumb:


Sometimes the small mods can work out the best :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

exotic detail said:


> Nice subtle mod that, top work :thumb:
> 
> Simon
> *Exotic Detail*
> ...





big ben said:


> they look much better spaced out like that...
> 
> how long had the wax been on? and how often has it been washed and what with?


Thanks Guys

marc will be able to answer the wax question better than me as he did the car for lsp .

kelly

www.kdsdtailing.co.uk


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> Its random in the take its averge orange peel that most would except then very bad in some areas , the guy who owns this car has owned alot of show cars before so would always be after the best possible , i think his past cars have been wet sanding from the chats we have had , again marc would be better to fill in the gaps as such :thumb:
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


clears it up then, cant beat a properly wet flatted panel with no OP:thumb:


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

kdskeltec said:


> Shadow chrome is the colour / style name but its not a paint colour more black first then air brushed faces of the spokes in high chrome content silver over the cured black then lacquered lastly
> love the wheel colour would like to get my wheels done in it
> 
> Sometimes the small mods can work out the best :thumb:
> ...


love the wheel colour would like to get my wheels done in it


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

dennis said:


> Painted plastics do take on a different shade for whatever reason


The paint on plastics has been a problem for a while , more so with high metalic content paint on pearls and micas.

Different reasons are possible .

Plastics paint in different plant from bodyshell

Plastic creates a different electro magnet static charge than metals so slightly altering the way the metal particals lay in the colour substrate so altering the shade/tone of the colour (why worse on some colours) green colour on the focus .

the temp at which plastics are painted / baked could be lower than the metal rigid parts (all thou this would be slight) can vary drying times between coats and total flash off time so altering the flake very very slightly too .

Plastics can have a different base primer to metal again affecting the hue slightly too

could be any of the above really . 
even the paint depth on most cars is different from plastic panels to metal panels

HTH

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

kdskeltec said:


> not completely sure what you are asking really , the items went staight on with no problems at all , parts supplied by customer .
> 
> i did (well one of the staff as i was busy) get a phone call from thourney motor sport asking similar as they were having problems fitting some spacers to the same model which did not fit ????
> 
> ...


I meant how did you torque the spacer up on the front hubs without them spinning around....

Was someone standing on the brake to stop the disk going round...

:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> I meant how did you torque the spacer up on the front hubs without them spinning around....
> 
> Was someone standing on the brake to stop the disk going round...
> 
> :thumb:


ARhhhhhhhh simple 19 stone greg with a size 15 shoe pushing down on the brake pedal , that is never going round while torqueing the bolts

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

couldnt you just leave it in gear? 
not sure if thats possible with autos though.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Look great front wheels are a bit too far out for me but perfect all the same!! what colour are the wheels?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Ah Kelly thanks for posting this up.
Im glad you helped him out and appreciate it.
I think were both agreed Lepsons just cannot be beaten for wheels and Tony has personally sprayed my wheels for over 15 years now.
The car originally had a full correction detail at the beginning of the year and celeste was applied to this car as soon as i received it , it was my first car to have it on and is the car that has seen around 20 weeks durability although to be fair when he went to Kelly i think we are only looking at about 6 weeks and the owner wants a progressive 5 layers over the next 12 months to keep the finish as perfect as possible.
This was the car originally



















and at the show which i was sadly fully booked out for and obviously wearing new wheel colour.










Regarding spacers i think he has H&R spacers and i personally have KW spacers.

Im pleased after quite a few months the car is being looked after well , this is always the danger putting my company name onto a car but if i feel someone is passionate enough about their car and will look after it this proves a car can stay in a near perfect state , it could have turned up at Kellys and he could have viewed it and thought jesus what a bag of sh12t and wouldnt have looked good for me and what i class as my work but im pleased it was ok.
After reading this thread earlier today i actually popped up to see Kelly to drop celeste off as id respect his honest opinion on it and he can have a play with it over the coming weeks to see how he gets on , im always happy with criticism good or bad because im a firm believer if something can be altered to make it a better product then thats criticism worth noting , its why it took so many months for me to be happy with it in the first place.


----------



## oval (Feb 14, 2010)

Simple mod makes great car look even better out of interest what sort of cost for wet sanding eg bonnet or wing .


----------



## wallzyuk (May 29, 2007)

Good work mate. Not keen on the colour coded spoiler. The blue as really grown on me lately, love my green though.


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

wallzyuk said:


> Good work mate. Not keen on the colour coded spoiler. The blue as really grown on me lately, love my green though.


----------



## deanie-b (Nov 8, 2010)

andy-mcq said:


> couldnt you just leave it in gear?
> not sure if thats possible with autos though.


Depends on the configuration of the auto box, a lot of Japanese brands have 'Shift Lock', you press a button on the transmission tunnel, and it allows you to shift the auto lever in to a gear .

Good work again Kelly. :thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

andy-mcq said:


> couldnt you just leave it in gear?
> not sure if thats possible with autos though.


For near on most gearboxes , (non limited slip diffs) if you place it in gear and tried to torque up wheel bolts the wheel/hub would just rotate and the the wheel/ on the opposite side would rotate in the other direction , just because thats how a diff in a gearbox works .

Even limited slip diffs (when mechanical) will turn but more slower with some resistence all depending on how "tight" the diff is set to which will be lower on front wheel drive than rear wheel drive to stop the dreaded torque steer .

An audi RS4 for example when all 4 wheels are off the ground the front wheels will turn freely even if you placed it in gear , its the center and rear diff that are limited , and with a combination of electronics then become fully active 4WD

So really the only safe way is to put foot on brake without the ignition on .

kelly

HTH kelly


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

rr right, cheers.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice :thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Heavenly said:


>


:doublesho 

MY CAR!!! (well dream car, will own one one day)

Great pic there Marc, really cannot decide which colour I prefer, the green looks so mean but the blue seems the traditional colour for the new generation of ST's and RS's.

Only thing i'd do to yours Marc is black bonnet vents. Imo.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely work, I wouldn't mind spacing my alloys out on the Impreza but i was told that its not a good move for handling etc??


----------



## Sharkyst (Jun 8, 2009)

looks lovely


----------



## AL4N (Feb 17, 2010)

Lovely job mate!:buffer::thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 10, 2009)

Sorry if this doesnt follow the thread exactly.
Love the colour and finnish on those wheels.I own a interlagos blue Z4M and am currently trying to decide where is the best place to get the wheels refurbed.They are not curbed at all just need a freshen up.Are Lepsons really that good????.Any opinions on shadow chrome and interlagos????


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The finish on some of those Lepson wheels would be impossible to beat, they are better than factory finish.


----------

